# Frustrating start to the day so venting!



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

My colleague saw a mawled pigeon in town yesterday and telephoned to ask me to catch it. By the time I got into town it was nowhere to be seen, so I decided to go in at about 6 am, much later than my usual time when there is virtually no one around to see me.

I put down corn to catch the pigeons and immediately a car park attendant or street cleaner started shouting about the mess that the pigeons make and that they carry bird flu! I corrected him, more workers congregated and the first one started shouting "I said they carry bird flu but she says the don't", which got reponses such as "they carry the plague but not bird flu?".

I took the time to explain why pigeons are one of the birds least likely to spread bird flu, but I don't think they were listening. We have a lot of work to do there.

I suppose we have to count ourselves lucky, it would be sheer hell if they were carriers!

But is it paranoia? I heard the words "make a note of her car number" and wondered whether they were talking about me or someone else? It isn't illegal to feed pigeons...yet...but I might have given away the fact that I am the one that leaves food in that particular spot under cover of darkness.

I tracked down the injured pigeon, a red hen and very badly mawled, she was balancing on one leg, her wing was badly bitten and distorted, her head had been bitten and still she managed to escape...there were too few pigeons around her for me to be able to snatch her from a throng.

I will try again later today, tonight and in the morning.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Oh Cynthia, best of luck with the catpure of the little pigeon - I hope that your persistance pays off. 

As for the council workers/street cleanres - gggrrrrrrr - yes people are so ignorant about the facts - they know absolutely nothing but just jump on the first bandwagon. In this case the Bird Flu one.....

I hope too that you haven't compromised your feeding place too but I think you normally go very early, I'm sure that they won't be there waiting when you go and feed them at your usual time. I guess you never get a lie in eh? 

You truly are a pigeons angel, Cynthia. I hope you catch the little injured pij. 

Tania xx


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Saw this in today's paper:

*Scientist Seeks to Ease Bird Flu Pandemic Fears*

The article goes on to say:

"Bird flu is not likely to change overnight so that it spreads from person to person, nor is it likely that a sick bird migrating to the U.S. will trigger human illenss, *the government's top bird-flu scientist *said Tuesday.

"One migratory bird does not a pandemic make," *Dr. Anthony Fauci, The National Institute of Health's infectious disease chief,* said in an interview with The Associated Press.

What are the odds that the H5N1 strain of bird flu will spark the next worldwide influenza epidemic? There's no way to know, Fauci said.

Reassuringly, the bird flu strain must undergo a series of genetic changes before it could become contagious among humans instead of just birds.

Scientists might see those signs while studying the virus itself, but an early warning would be if doctors or nurses caring for someone who caught H5N1 from a bird in turn got sick, somthing that hasn't happened anywhere yet, Fauci said.

"It is entirely conceivable that this virus in inherently programmed that it will never be able to go efficiently from human to human," Fauci said.

But the government must prepare for the worst -- "it would be unconscionable not to" -- as officials gear up in case bird flu does spark a human pandemic, he added.

And that makes for confusion as the spring migratory season arrives, bringing predictions that an infected bird almost certainly will reach U.S. shores.

"People aske me, 'How worried should we be?'" Fauci said.

*Not very, is his answer -- unless bird flu does begin showing signs of evolving into more of a human threat.*"


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,
How terribly frustating to encounter such ignorance on mass. This story fits in perfectly with my statement the other day 'People too readily offer opinions when thay have little knowledge of the subject in hand'.
Atleast you attempted helping them by giving them correct information, however I doubt if any of it would have sank in.
I wouldn't be too concerned about any follow on problems with these people, they are probably already busying themselves giving misinformed opinions on other topics, and have forgotten all about it.
Goodluck with the red hen, we are behind you 
Regards
Alaska


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW, that must have been frightening dealing with those that despise and have no clue about the ferals. I can't imagine trying to talk them like they would be reasonable people. But you tried, and that is what counts. 

What an encounter. It would have been nice if someone had been with you, like your colleague.

Thank you Cynthia for all you do for the ferals, I hope and pray you can catch the hen at a later time, when no one is around.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry you had such an awful day yesterday Cynthia.  

I wish the general public would, at the very least, stop & *really listen* to what is being said regarding our feral pigeons vs. diseases. 

It's probably a long shot, but we can hope that at least *one* of the city workers absorbed the information you offered.  

I hope you are successful in rescuing this most unfortunate pij.
Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I think it's the old adage here, it really is hard to teach an old dog new tricks. Most people have grown up hearing, reading and believing that pigeons are disease carriers. It's ingrained into their being and unless you're an animal person, it's unlikely the person will change their minds without some serious "reprogramming".

Cynthia, be careful out there with those security guards and don't get yourself arrested or anything! Perhaps you should try relocating your feeding spot now that you've been found out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I remember something from a long time ago that I've always wondered about. Essentially, it was that people tend more to believe what they read in black & white and give rather less credence to something that they hear. Also, that they tend to give more credibility to someone wearing a labcoat and looking like a scientist (person of recognized authority) than folks wearing regular clothing.

So, Cynthia, you might try acquiring a lab jacket and a fake scientific-looking ID tag and half-glasses with the cord to keep them around your neck. You might also say things like, "well, I've published that information in a well-respected forum... " Technically, it would be true, you know. You wouldn't be breaking any laws.

Pidgey


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

How can people be so ignorant about that? I mean, I did not know that they were less likely than any other bird to catch bird flu, but I do know that they are not horrible messmakers except in roosting spots, and have you ever seen a pigeon talk about what a mess WE make?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Dealing with people ....*

We fear the unknown, because we have no control over it. We fear the future because by definition it is going to contain the unexpected.

If I heard someone down the street holler that a lion was on the loose, I would barricade myself somewhere safe and pass on the warning without bothering to first ascertain the exact address the lion was seen at, whether it was an old lion, a sick lion, a semi-tame lion, a lion accidentally on the loose and therefore liable to panic, whether the lion weighed over 400 pounds, and so on. In short, I might decide it is okay to panic. I woud probably panic without giving it due consideration: should I panic? what will others think of me if I panic? Should I put on a suit and tie before I panic, so that I will not seem so undignified while panicking? 

If I can be afraid of a lion, why not something microscopic, which is harder to detect and therefore can seem more threatening? One way to detect it is to get sick. 

Just to be a bit lighthearted, what if the culling does not stop with animals, but extends to humans, who would be the real threat. Be silly with me a minute and imagine the following happening: Only kids can catch and spread the flu. All kids under twelve please report to your local school, where your friendly militia will be waiting. Highly excitable people are most likely to spread the flu. This includes most journalists and gamblers. All journalists and gamblers please find your way to Las Vegas or a gambling casino, where you will receive all the free chips your hearts desire. Nonstop bingo until the threat passes. Or, many people in Sacramento are sick, and the city has been isolated. All those interested have twenty-four hours to send them farewell emails. Culling of humans has happened in the past, and continues to happen in various places in the world today, so perhaps none of this is humorous. Laughter sometimes helps us to utilize a different perspective on problems and therefore come up with alternative solutions. 

What I wanted to say in this post: if we encounter people who are afraid, who scream, or who merely want to stir up frenzy for lack of excitement, we find they are initially not prone to listen to reason, much less listen to anything at all. If I have with me a small card or sheet of paper printed with sources of authoritative information (such as daily-updated government web sites, names of scientists with their credentials listed, a list of some factual articles in popular and accessible print media), I can hand it quietly to the those people who are not yet ready or willing to listen. Such a piece of paper or even a small card can establish that I have informed myself of varying sources of information and that I am not necessarily less informed than they are. They will not be arguing only with me, but with the cited authorities. If the person is distrusting of government authority, or of the scientific and medical establishments, they have some right to be, since the authorities have not demonstrated total control over all matters of life, health, and death. But it will help show that you take their fears and needs and your own fears and needs seriously (which is what Marshall Rosenberg addreses, as mentioned below). And then you establish a basis for contact and communication.

I have seen Marshall Rosenberg on videotape, and last night I by happenstance I decided to look him up in google, since a friend had mentioned a book of his which I thought i might like to read. I wasn't sure how to spell his name, but I located him, and I came across the web site of cnvc.org, which states that it is "A global organization helping people connect compassionately with themselves and one another through Nonviolent Communication language, created by Marshall B. Rosenberg, Ph.D." He discusses ways of de-fusing hostile situations and contacting with people by ascertaining needs and feelings.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pidgey advocating "fake" IDs*

After re-reading what Pidgey said, I thought why not a real ID?

Re-habbers, you could get yourselves invited to speak at a local university class (even if it is a veterinarian class or medical class or journalism class or whatever), since you have so much PRACTICAL EXPERIENCE in dealing with various animals. Then you could easily and truthfully say something like the following:

Pigeons and birds carry diseases? Good golly, I've been rehabilitating and caring for hundreds and I might even say thousands of sick birds and reptiles and animals and an occasional human, for what, maybe twenty or thirty years, and I never even had the slightest inkling that I might be doing something dangerous to my health. And I've even lectured at universities! I sure do appreciate your enlightening me! My gosh, who knows what might have happened!

And you could hand them a small leaflet which listed your experiences, your accomplishments, how many and perhaps the diverse sorts of birds and other animals you had helped, mentioning that you worked with medical and scientific personnel and authorities, and gave some web-sites useful for their personal information and edification. 

On the other hand, also to be considered is the fact that you may not want to be so easily traced if a panic does find its way to your area. Or you might want to be seen as a local source of useful information to people who want information and reassurance from a live, warmblooded, and caring human being who can demonstrate that he or she cares not only about their pets but about all living things, and who makes an effort to keep all things in perspective. Local media may like to get information, a local perspective, from you. Going public may do more good than harm, if you can express yourself calmly and matter-of-factly and reasonably, and not be afraid to show foibles and admit areas of inexpertise and ignorance.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pidgey, you may be joking but that thought had already crossed my mind.

I told them that I was there because I had received a call about an injured pigeon...that was true. I could, perhaps should have, added that I received a call "at the sanctuary" or "at the hospital"...after all, my house and aviary are hospital and sanctuary.

I had also thought that I should have worn something a bit more official...if not a white coat, then something "uniformy" like a blue shirt and navy trousers which would suggest RSPCA or similar.

I should have also tried to talk in a calm official way.

I also have considered producing laminated "Pigeons don't spread bird-flu" leaflets, explaining the facts. 

It seems to me that after stirring up a panic the media are trying to backtrack and calm people down. Perhaps this is the right time to suggest that they print something to allay people's fear of catching something from pigeons...not selling it as a benfit to pigeons but as a benefit to the poor, frightened and confused members of the public that are too afraid to leave home .

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry you had to experience all that Cynthia. I've been on the receiving end of a lot of c**p on a few rescues, and it's very upsetting.

I carry computer printed "business" cards for my little rescue group which do seem to lend a bit of authority when needed. I'm also thinking about getting a jacket and some shirts with Avian Rescue printed on them to wear for rescue occasions.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

John gave me some lovely T shirts with the "PIgeon Aid" logo on them, I could wear one of those, but it is still so cold here at the moment.

My colleague and I went out searching three times during the day , once we saw it and nearly caught it but it got away. It really does need catching. I will return tomorrow morning.


Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

When I was trying to catch Mr Toto ( fishing line round both feet) a couple of people did ask me what I was trying to do and I told them that I was trying to catch an injured pigeon " Oh is that your job?" they said. I answered "No, but I volunteer for a wildlife hospital" to which they went on their merry way - it wasn't really a lie - I think people just think that you are a bit more officious - However don't help much when you have a whole gang of ignorant people in front of you and you are trying to explain why you are there...... 

I guess you couldn't catch the little hen? That is such a shame. 

Tania x


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> ...I'm also thinking about getting a jacket and some shirts with Avian Rescue printed on them to wear for rescue occasions.
> Terry


I think that would be a wonderful idea! That way, if someone sympathetic to birds sees you in action, they know to assist if possible and not to interfere.

Cynthia, you made some excellent suggestions regarding how to deal with those challenging situations. Sure hope you are able to catch that bird!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Pidgey, you may be joking but that thought had already crossed my mind.
> 
> Cynthia


Oh, no, I wasn't kidding at all. The more professional-looking it is, the better. It can backfire, though--if people get the idea by your speech or mannerisms that it's a sham, they'll be calling for the nice, padded, white ambulance to take you away. Of course, dressed up in a rig like that and feeding pigeons in public if the locals are against that kind of thing isn't going to help credibility, either. If people get the idea that you're a kook, ain't nothin' gonna' help--as far as they're concerned, you're lost and better off eternally strapped to a gurney and drooling all over yourself from Thorazine than in their world adding to their woes.

Pidgey


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mmmm, not a bad idea.....

We can order loft coats from the big pigeon supply house in the UK - and I think you can have pretty much anything stencilled on them

John


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

Good luck with catching the pigeon tomorrow Cynthia.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks George!

If only I could bring the whole flock down in the spot that this bird forages I would stand a better chance. But it is one of those pigeons that forages alone or with her mate.

Cynthia
.


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I go through this same thing*

it seems on a monthly basis.. After doing the gas stations trapped releases I came up with a idea, which I still use just in case the law gets wind of my catching a pigeon, etc. 

I made a flyer that has Coo-Coo bird (my pigeon) on it in color. At the top of the flyer it reads LOST BIRD "RACING BANDED PIGEON" under that REWARD....
At the bottom of the flyer it reads Please call -----my number and 1 800 NPA-5678 with a made up racing number for the band on leg. It also reads HAS BEEN SIGHTED FLYING WITH LOCAL FERAL FLOCK IN --- CITY in what ever city I am doing pigeon rescues, feedings... etc... It has worked for me a couple of times with patrolling cars......shhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

The school where I work I have heard more than a couple of times from children saying those birds have rabies...I can't help myself I have to reply and say where on earth did you hear that from? of course the answer is my mom, dad... I tell them I think you have them mixed up with domesticated dogs.. not birds.. and when we were informed by the big cheeses from the district office no more feeding birds a letter explaining why we can't and attached a list of diseases that pigeons carry and spread to humans... Of course I had to reply by email to the big cheese that they were sending out incorrect information to people on the diseases that were listed. He replied thank you.... If for a slight chance that one person out of 50 that get the information and absorb it into their brains , it is all well worth the effort of trying to educate the public by our words.. Sometimes it does seem frustrating and hopeless but I believe we must re-educate these people in order to save our feathered friends. I love working with the kids in my class because they are 5 and 6 years old and they all love pigeons and know all about them now...It's funny sometimes they yell out Ms. Andi there is your flock,, I am like what flock ? your pigeons... after getting into trouble , I say you silly kids they are free birds , not my birds...

Good luck and keep up the good work taking care of the ferals they need each and every one of us who care, to keep caring..

Andi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No luck catching her yet, but I waited in a doorway as dawn broke and watched the pigeons arrive from different part of the city. Just as I started to worry that she might have somehow managed to fly to its old roost and be unable to return I saw her flying very strongly down the lane and land where I had left peanuts. Her is still bad, she has to lie down to eat. but the leg is curled up, not hanging.

She t didn't like my being there and flew off when I threw down more peanuts, her wing beat was strong and confident.

I will keep trying.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Geez....so frustrating indeed...., if she only knew you were going to help her, not harm her...like those workers. She sounds like a pretty smart bird...and people savy.

At least she does seem strong from your comments and I pray you will catch her next round.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Good luck Cynthia,

When them old wings work OK, irrespective of the rest of them, it is frustrating when they fly off.

Her injuries may cause her to become weaker and you may have a chance of catching her, but I think you are an old hand at catching thm anyway aren't you? 

Lets hope, that that fickle finger of fate, gives you a helping hand next time.. 

Tania x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Update*

I never managed to catch the mawled pigeon, she was far too wary, but John , my colleague Barry and I managed to ensure that she got sufficient food to survive during the recovery period.

We have seen her several times, usually in the company of her mate, they appear to be devoted to each other.

This evening they both came down to eat pigeon mix and peanuts on the green. The wounds to her head and wing appear to have caused no permanent damage. Her foot is apparently still a bit painful but she can put weight on it.

I am, in a way, glad that I was unable to catch her because that would have meant separating her from her mate. I am certain now that she will make as good a recovery in the wild as she would have made in captivity.

Cynthia


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Im glad she's a bit better. I have been thinking about her and your attempts to catch her. I suppose if you can see her every day and she is improved, then like a lot of pigeons in this world, you either get on with and survive or you don't and die. It's a comfort that she is recovering and hopefully will get back to her old self.

Tania xxxx

NB - I saw a dead pigeon washed up at the Lock where I caught my pigeon. Although I could see he was dead, I had to go and check him over in case it was one of the pidgies that I know. I didn't recognise ( i.e. feet recognition) him but I felt very sad as this is the 2nd pigeon this week I have seen, that was dead plus 3 squashed ones!! Horrible, horrible, horrible...... I wished I could have been at the right place at the right time to help some of these.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> ...I am, in a way, glad that I was unable to catch her because that would have meant separating her from her mate. I am certain now that she will make as good a recovery in the wild as she would have made in captivity.
> 
> Cynthia


I agree - there is a very strong positive effect of being with her mate in her own home. So glad you were able to support her through this recovery!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Final update, all is well.*

I fed the pigeons at 4:30 this morning and she came to eat among the others. There is no sign of injury or disability now, she walks confidently, flies strongly and was having no difficulty getting her share of corn. A strong and healthy pigeon.

This is one failed rescue that turned into a success! 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful outcome! I'm so glad to hear she seems to have "rehabbed" herself. Thank you for feeding them, I'm sure the good food helped her.  

Thanks for the update.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad to hear everything turned out good with that pigeon and she's healthy as can be.

Great !!!


----------

